# Pain Meds



## steeleweed (Aug 20, 2010)

Considering move to Mexico but wife in severe chronic pain for 40+ years and being treated with fentanyl patch & hydromorphone. I understand opiates are restricted to a limited number of MDs and special pharmacies. Any one know how I can get in touch with the proper parties to discuss her medical condition and find out if relocating to Mexico would be possible. 

Thanks,
[Cut]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will noit be easy. You might better come for a visit and investigate in person. A continuing supply, if any, may not be readily available. Mexico is very strict, and you would probably need to live in a state capital, or very large city with the specialized farmacia and the right anesthesiologist.


----------

